# Compatability chart?



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

I am trying to learn everything i can about cichlids before i convert my community tank (55gallon semi planted) into a cichlid tank. One thing ihave noticed people saying is that you should have a certain number of males to females and your tank should be slightly over stocked and so on. Is there any chart that shows you how many males per female you should have or what types of cichlids get along or anything on that track??


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hm well if you have an idea of what type cichlid you want then it would be much easier to decide which others are compatibale and how to stock. and most cichlids dont do well in a planted tank


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not true. Most African Cichlids don't do well in a planted tank and even some of those do. Many S.A. cichlids perfer planted tanks (dwarf species for one, angels for another). The key is to find out what type of tank you want, and what fish you want. If the latter is more important, find out about their specific biotypes and set your tank up from there.


----------

